# Cercasi traduttori per documentazione Gentoo

## so

Cari Gentooisti,

il gruppo di traduttori che fino ad ora si è occupato

di mantenere la documentazione italiana si sta piano

piano assottigliando per motivi vari; alcuni non possono

più seguire i documenti e mantenerli aggiornati, altri

lo fanno più raramente.

La documentazione in lingua è una parte fondamentale

nel processo di diffusione di una distribuzione Linux: è ciò

che avvicina gli utenti meno esperti e fa loro

apprezzare il mondo di Linux e le sue possibilità; è il punto

di riferimento per eseguire operazioni insolite o poco frequenti;

è il compendio di ogni buon CD di installazione.

E' importante quindi che gli utenti possano affidarsi alla documentazione, ed essa per rimanere affidabile deve essere

aggiornata e riveduta spesso.

E' per questo che chiedo a voi che sapete l'inglese, usate

Gentoo ed avete un po' di tempo libero, di ripagare in qualche modo i piaceri che traete dalla migliore distribuzione sul

mercato e di dedicare qualche ora a tradurre la documentazione Gentoo ancora in inglese, agevolando

così chi non è così poliglotta quanto voi.

Se siete interessati potete contattarmi direttamente

rispondendo a questo post oppure mandando una mail a 

Marco Mascherpa (m.mascherpa@gentoo.org) o Stefano Rossi (so@gentoo.org).

----------

## gutter

Visto l'importanza dell'argomento credo che sia cosa buona e giusta metterlo sticky   :Very Happy: 

----------

## funkoolow

beh, io mi offro volentieri, però almeno da dopo il 6 di ottobre, data dell'ultimo esame (se lo passo)...

----------

## mserri

io mi offro volontario   :Smile: 

----------

## Cerberos86

ora non vorrei dire cavolate ma proporrei una "nuova" soluzione...

Mi sembra di aver visto in un sito stile wikipedia la possibilità di tradurre la documentazione "al volo" semplicemente editando parti del documento originale, rendendo possibile quindi un lavoro a più mani. A mio giudizio una soluzione del genere potrebbe coinvolgere persone che, come me, non se la sentirebbero di tradurre intere guide o how to, ma poco alla volta sarebbero contente anche di contribuire in qualche modo. Alla fine basterebbe una rilettura di un "tradutorre autorevole" per pubblicare il documento...

Tutto questo IMHO....  :Embarassed: 

----------

## m.mascherpa

 *Cerberos86 wrote:*   

> ora non vorrei dire cavolate ma proporrei una "nuova" soluzione...
> 
> Mi sembra di aver visto in un sito stile wikipedia la possibilità di tradurre la documentazione "al volo" semplicemente editando parti del documento originale, rendendo possibile quindi un lavoro a più mani. A mio giudizio una soluzione del genere potrebbe coinvolgere persone che, come me, non se la sentirebbero di tradurre intere guide o how to, ma poco alla volta sarebbero contente anche di contribuire in qualche modo. Alla fine basterebbe una rilettura di un "tradutorre autorevole" per pubblicare il documento...
> 
> Tutto questo IMHO.... 

 

Ciao,

il tuo suggerimento è buono e per alcuni versi migliorerebbe il modo in cui

le traduzioni vengono al momento gestite semplificandolo.

E' anche vero però che affidare la traduzione dello stesso documento a più

persone ha diversi svantaggi e si rischia di avere un documento non consistente

in quanto a terminologia, aggiornamento e stile.

Inoltre al momento la documentazione Gentoo è completamente affidata al

formato XML che viene poi interpretato e utilizzato per le pagine web: cambiare

metodo per le traduzioni italiane non avrebbe senso, anzi ingigantirebbe

il lavoro aggiunto per la migrazione dei dati; avrebbe senso invece se tutta

la documentazione venisse migrata ad un sistema come quello che tu proponi:

a questo punto penso che tu possa proporre un progetto dettagliato

in froma di GLEP ed inviarlo a chi di dovere per essere valutato, chissà

che non ne guadagnamo tutti in qualità e tempo risparmiato!

Ciao

----------

## funkoolow

Io invece credo che, per cose come le traduzioni in cui è richiesto uno sforzo di coerenza del discorso non indifferente (altrim viene fuori un testo stile babelfish), sia meglio affidare il lavoro a pochi. Dividere i lavori assegnando tot capitoli a tot persone ok, ma non credo che fare un collage di tante frasi tradotte da una moltitudine potrebbe mai rendere una buona traduzione, nonostante l'impegno e la dedizione profusa dai singoli: un discorso è qualcosa di più ampio di una serie di frasi, ci vuole una mente dietro che pensi il discorso prima di buttare giù le parole, cosa impossibile se i cervelli sono tanti.

----------

## randomaze

 *funkoolow wrote:*   

> Io invece credo che, per cose come le traduzioni in cui è richiesto uno sforzo di coerenza del discorso non indifferente (altrim viene fuori un testo stile babelfish),

 

Hai ragione per quanto riguarda lo sforzo di coerenza del discorso, infatti esistono delle linee guida e il coordinamento dei traduttori e viene normalmente effettuato tramite una mailing list, poi ci sono i responsabili di progetto (nel caso della documentazione italiana i responsabili sono m.mascherpa e so) che provvedono a dare le indicazioni piú corrette.

Peraltro forse sarebbe una buona cosa se venissero date le indicazioni per iscriversi alla ml. Magari anche chi é dubbioso o non ha tempo puó iniziare lurkando i messaggi che passano per poi proporsi in futuro  :Wink: 

----------

## ghandalf

disponibile, hai un pvt  :Wink: 

----------

## GuN_jAcK

sarei disponibile anche io  :Smile: 

ti mando un'email   :Smile: 

----------

## m.mascherpa

 *randomaze wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Peraltro forse sarebbe una buona cosa se venissero date le indicazioni per iscriversi alla ml. Magari anche chi é dubbioso o non ha tempo puó iniziare lurkando i messaggi che passano per poi proporsi in futuro 

 

Da qualche mese l'iscrizione alla ML è libera e può essere

effettuata secondo le procedure consuete descritte sulla

pagina apposita:

http://www.gentoo.org/main/en/lists.xml

Ciao

----------

## Cerberos86

 *m.mascherpa wrote:*   

> 
> 
> E' anche vero però che affidare la traduzione dello stesso documento a più
> 
> persone ha diversi svantaggi e si rischia di avere un documento non consistente
> ...

 

La botte piena e la moglie ubriaca purtroppo è un'utopia!   :Laughing: 

Capisco ke questo sistema porterebbe inevitabilmente ad uno "scadimento" nella traduzioni, più che altro una disomogeneità nei termini... Tuttavia penso che sarebbe utile per How-To e guide meno conosciute (non sto parlando di XOrg o KDE) che per ora sono disponibili SOLO in lingua inglese... Assolutamente ineccepibile la necessità che documenti come l'Handbook o la guida al desktop siano tradotti con le dovute attenzioni....  :Wink: 

----------

## Luca89

Anche io sono disponibile  :Wink: 

----------

## ElDios

già iscritto alla ML ma inattivo da non so quanto...ora dovrei farcela a tornare attivo con un portatile decente *ultime parole famose*   :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## nightshadow

quando gentoo chiama.... presente!

----------

## Scen

Non sono una cima in inglese....   :Rolling Eyes:  ma penso di riuscire a dare una mano!

Presente!   :Cool: 

----------

## Scen

Dubbio:

la ML è gentoo-docs-it (come elencato nella pagina linkata sopra) o gentoo-doc-it (senza la s, come la sintassi delle ML di altre lingue)   :Question: 

----------

## so

 *Scen wrote:*   

> Dubbio:
> 
> la ML è gentoo-docs-it (come elencato nella pagina linkata sopra) o gentoo-doc-it (senza la s, come la sintassi delle ML di altre lingue)  

 

gentoo-docs-it

saluti

----------

## MetalWarrior

Da ormai una settimana, eccomi nel team italiano di traduzione  :Smile: 

Forse con parecchio ritardo, ma mi sono reso conto che era ora di dare un contributo (seppur piccolo) alla comunità Gentoo, che in questo anno di utilizzo (ci siamo quasi con il primo Gentoo-versario) mi ha aiutato un casino di volte  :Smile: 

Buona traduzione a tutti!   :Very Happy: 

Gianni

----------

## RexRocker

iscritto alla ML, ci sono anche io per dare una mano  :Smile: 

----------

## gamberetto

Mi sono iscritto anch'io or ora!

forse OT: volevo chiedere ai moderatori se può essere cosa gradita la traduzione di Tip o HowTo del forum che sono ancora in inglese. Sono documenti spesso piccoli e quindi molto comprensibili anche in inglese... ma comunque sarei disponibile.

Ciao

----------

